# San Diego: Looking for 1.5 yrs plus mellow female GSD



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi All,
I have an older lady living in my neighborhood who I've known for many years who is looking for a German Shepherd Dog. She's had GSD's all her life and her last dog Carly died late last year at age 15. She's ready to take in a new dog now and is looking for a non-pup, 1.5 years plus, female, mellow, healthy, companion dog (the dog does not need to be intact). She is a very dedicated dog owner and would be an excellent person to home a mellow dog with. She's been looking/visiting the local GSD rescue but they only have puppies, older males or too agressive females. She also doesn't have a lot of money to spend, probably around what a rescue would charge.

If anyone knows of a suitable dog that is looking for a good home, please let me know. 

Thanks!


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Where are you located? 

ETA: OOPS... just saw that the title says San Diego. Sorry.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If So Cal GSR (San Diego) doesn't have a dog she wants, look at GSR of Orange County (Newport):
Adopt A German Shepherd from German Shepherd Rescue of Orange County

Or drive an extra hour and look at Westside (West LA) or Los Angeles GSR (Burbank):
Westside German Shepherd Rescue
German Shepherd Rescue | Southern California German Shepherd Rescue Burbank

Southern California is blessed to have a very robust network of rescues!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

as well as a seemingly unending supply of dogs in need. hope this lady finds a rescue shepherd to help very, very soon. there are so many.


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

What about the white german shepherd on the German Shepherd Dog Community Facebook page ...Starla...but she is in North Carolina she sounds like a really nice dog!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

So far we have found 2 hopefuls, and plan on visiting this weekend. I'll post results either way.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Good luck! It's so great she's rescuing a pup! Pictures would be great if you are able to.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

This is what she ended up with. 6yr old female IPO-2, from our Schutzhund clubs breeding stock. Super mellow non DA.


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

She's nice!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful dog. I am certain they will make eachother very happy.  Our 6 year old GSD is very mellow...well, except when she gets the zoomies.


----------

